# ABS/ ARS light 2000 VR6 Jetta



## ljetta (Aug 31, 2009)

So my ABS/ARS lights are staying on after the other tests lights. I discussed this with my dad (who also drives a Jetta) and he thinks that it might be moisture on the wheel well causing the lights to come on.? Also when I start up the car its insanely loud, like the engine is rotating too fast (I'm not steping on the gas btw) BUT the rpms aren't up? Sooo confused. Any ideas/suggestions?


----------



## dosmas (May 16, 2007)

*Re: ABS/ ARS light 2000 VR6 Jetta (ljetta)*

check your abs wires right at the caliper, these cause asr lights all the time.
and your car is just warming up.


----------



## ruetzal (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: ABS/ ARS light 2000 VR6 Jetta (dosmas)*

first off the high idle at start is due to the sai warming the cat...this is normal and should last about 30 seconds.
And like above check your sensors that monitor the abs ring (inside your hub)...


----------

